# Sketch - swf dtg



## ivenuts (Jul 22, 2014)

anyone heard of a dtg now being marketed by SWF - model Sketch ?


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

It looks like rebranded texjet plus with different cover.


----------



## ivenuts (Jul 22, 2014)

thanks for your response 
if so , any comment on the credibility /quality , of the product ?


----------



## 629837 (Jan 23, 2016)

It looks interesting, especially with the fact that it can sit idle for up to 30 days without the inks getting clogged.....Sounds too good to be true to me. Sketch Direct To Garment Printer | Fullerton, CA | Sewtech


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

I've seen the product, very well made machine


----------

